# יש ביקוש לקרדיטים?



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

יש ביקוש לקרדיטים?


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

כמה מילים... 
עברו כמעט 4 חודשים מאז החתונה הקסומה שלנו. מאז עוד לא נכנסנו לשגרה ואנחנו קופצים משיא לשיא (ירח דבש, מעבר דירה, חתונה של אחות) ולא מצאתי זמן לשבת כמו שצריך על כתיבת הקרדיטים. מפני שהפורום תרם לי רבות בתהליך ארגון החתונה, מגיע לו לקבל ממני בחזרה, ולכן לא התייאשתי, והנני כאן . שמונה חודשים של תכנוני חתונה של כלה שאוהבת שהמון מוכן כמה שיותר מוקדם. שמונה חודשים של התעסקות כייפית, שמחה, זוגית ואוהבת. קחו נשימה ארוכה – זה עומד להיות ארוך!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

מי אנחנו? זוג ארנבים 
אנחנו ליאת ורן, בני 29, זוג מאושר במשך השלוש השנים האחרונות, טריים ברשפון. רן מהנדס חשמל ואני גרונטולוגית (תואר שני במדעי הזקנה) ועובדת במחלקת הגיל השלישי בעיריית הרצליה כרכזת פרויקטים. 
איך סיפור האהבה הזה התחיל?... החלטתי להמשיך ללמוד לתואר שני בב"ש, כי הכרזתי (לעצמי) שאני את ב"ש לא עוזבת בלי חתן. ואכן, בסמסטר הראשון של התואר פגשתי את האביר שלי. הכרנו דרך חברה משותפת שהרעיון עלינו התגלגל אצלה בראש. אותנו היא לא שיתפה בכך ונתנה לגורל לעשות את שלו – ולא עבר זמן רב והתחברנו, ומאז אנחנו יחד.
למי שיש סבלנות, הסיפור טיפה מורכב: אותה חברה משותפת הייתה דלוקה על מישהו שאני לא ידעתי איך הוא נראה. אני משום מה חשבתי שזה רן כי ידעתי שהיא והוא חברים טובים – וכשרן נכנס לחדר אמרתי לה "נו! הוא ממש חמוד!", כמובן שהתכוונתי בשבילה, בשביל לעודד אותה לעשות צעד, אבל מסתבר שהיא סיפרה לו שאני אמרתי את זה, ובמסיבה הבאה שהיינו יחד הוא אמר לה עלי שאני חמודה, היא סיפרה לי שרן אמר שאני חמודה-  ומשם מהר מאד התחיל לו סיפור האהבה הזה.
לקשוחים שרוצים פירוט עמוק עוד יותר: הייתי מאד קשורה לסבא שלי, הוא היה עמוד התווך של המשפחה ושל כל אחד מבני משפחתי. הוא נפטר בנר חמישי של חנוכה, בלילה שבין ה-15 ל-16 בדצמבר 2009. שנה לאחר מכן בהיותי סטודנטית בב"ש הלכתי עם מספר חברים למסיבה, כשרן היה בין החברים. זה היה יום השנה למותו של סבא - הלילה שבין 15 ל-16 בדצמבר 2010. השעה הייתה חצות, היה לי עצוב להיות במסיבה, התקשרתי לחברה שעצוב לי ושאני רוצה ללכת הביתה, והיא הציעה שאבקש מרן שייסע איתי בחזרה. אמרתי לרן שאני רוצה לנסוע הביתה, והוא בשמחה הציע שניקח יחד מונית חזרה. יש המאמינים שנשמת המת קרובה אל החיים בשנה הראשונה שלאחר המוות, ואני בטוחה שלסבא יש יד מכוונת בסיפור האהבה שהחל באותו הלילה. בחדר המדרגות בבניין שבו גרתי רן ואני ישבנו ודיברנו מספר שעות עד אור הבוקר, על הכל, עד שהגיעה הנשיקה הראשונה שייחלתי לה כ"כ. 
התחתנו בדיוק שלוש שנים לאחר מכן בחג החנוכה.


----------



## maayanmid (25/3/14)

מקסים!!! 
ממש התרגשתי מסיפור הפגישה


----------



## Fufu The Girl (25/3/14)

אמאל'ה!!
ממש ריגשת אותי בסיפור על סבא שלך...


----------



## haych (25/3/14)

מרגש מאוד! 
ואתם ארנבים חמודים


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשהדלת הזו נסגרה, לא ידענו מה צופן העתיד, לכולנו היה קשה לדמיין חיים בלי סבא שלי.
אך מאז שהוא נפטר חלונות רבים כ"כ נפתחו במשפחה שלנו (טפו טפו שום בצל) - שתי אחיותיי התחתנו, שתיהן ילדו את האחיינים המתוקים והנפלאים שלי, בן דודי התחתן, אני התחתנתי ואוטוטו, בעוד חודש, צפוי להיוולד אחיין שלישי!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והכל בתוך ארבע שנים!
אנחנו מרגישים אותו בכל יום ובכל דבר טוב שנקרה בדרכינו ברור לנו שיש לו יד בכך ושהוא שומר עלינו כל הזמן.


----------



## elinoket (26/3/14)




----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

מרגש באמת! 
יופי ליאתי, עוד לא התחלתי לקרוא וכבר גרמת לי להזיל דמעה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מהתרגשות כמובן


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

את כזאת חמודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ורגשנית!
כ"כ כיף  ומרגש לשמוע!


----------



## Ruby Gem (25/3/14)

וואו, ממש מרגש!


----------



## Juliettta7 (26/3/14)

איזה מרגש!


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (26/3/14)

יו, אתם כאלה חמודים!


----------



## Raspail (26/3/14)

וואווו חמודים!!! ואיזה סיפור מקסים!


----------



## elinoket (26/3/14)

ממש סגירת מעגל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סיפור ממש יפה!


----------



## ronitvas (26/3/14)

העברת בי צמרמורת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מרגש ומקסים!!!


----------



## afrikana (27/3/14)

מתוקים ומרגשים


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

ההצעה - מחוז האגדות כולן 
יום ההולדת שלי חל באפריל. באמצע מרץ רן העיר אותי לשירי יום הולדת, בלונים, עוגיות שהוא אפה, ממש לתוך בוקר של יום הולדת. אני חשבתי שהוא השתגע, והוא אמר שבערב אני אבין, והוא לא התבלבל.. חושבים שהוא הציע לי נישואין באותו יום?? גם אני חשבתי שהוא יציע! אבל לא ולא! 
רן לקח אותי בערב למסעדה רומנטית ונפלאה ("בליני" בנווה צדק) כדי "לחגוג לי יום הולדת". כל הערב התרגשתי מאד, למרות שהיה נראה לי תמוה שהוא יציע לי באמצע מסעדה, זה לא הסגנון שלו. ואז הוא שלף מעטפה ובה שני כרטיסי טיסה לפריז!!! שנתיים וחצי בלבלתי לו את המוח על פריז ועל יורודיסני והוא הגשים לי חלום! פרצתי בבכי, ספק מהתרגשות ספק מאכזבה שזו לא הייתה טבעת. וכשנרגעתי התחלתי לתחקר אותו לגבי טבעת – הרי כולם יצפו – אנחנו יודעים שאנחנו נתחתן – אתה מתכוון להציע? תפסתי את עצמי בתור אחת שמכירה את הבן זוג שלה ואת התגובות שלו. הוא עבד עלי טוב-טוב... הוא היה נראה המום מהשאלה, וגם קצת כועס – למה אני הורסת לעצמי את המתנה שהכי רציתי? כ"כ רציתי פריז.. ולא לצפות כדי לא להתאכזב. ואני יודעת שהוא לא בעד הצעות נישואין בחו"ל.. למה אי אפשר לטוס עם חברה שלי בלי שכל העולם יצפה להצעת נישואין??
למרות שבהחלט עוד לא הייתי "לחוצת חתונה", וידעתי שעל רן אפשר לסמוך, שהוא לא עושה שטויות, הוא תמיד מספק את הסחורה בזמן ואף פעם לא מאכזב אותי, פתאום נכנסתי ללחץ! ביום למחרת עשיתי לו כזאת שיחת נזיפה – שאני צריכה לדעת אם אנחנו לא באותו עמוד... הוא היה רגוע ואמר שאין לי מה לדאוג, ורק שאני לא אתחיל להיות מתוסכלת כי באמת שאין סיבה.
שבוע לאחר מכן היינו בפריז. ביום השני לטיול המקסים הזה בילינו ביורודיסני – המקום האהוב עלי בכל העולם. כשחזרנו למלון, יצאתי מהמקלחת וחיכה לי חדר חשוך מלא בנרות ופלייליסט של השירים שלנו ברקע. רן יושב על המיטה, מזמין אותי, פותח קופסא קטנה ושואל אם ארצה להזדקן איתו.


----------



## nitzan gng (25/3/14)

היי! איזה רומנטי!!


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

איזה חמוד!!! 
דו"ח מצב: עדיין עם דמעות בעיניים.
בועז שאל אותי עכשיו למה אני בוכה, הסברתי לו שיש קרדיטים... חחח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם אותי בועז שאל את אותה שאלה- אם מזדקנים ביחד, שזה באמת הכי חמוד בעולם!


----------



## ronitvas (26/3/14)

גם אני עדיין דומעת


----------



## ray of light (26/3/14)

טוב לדעת שאני לא הרגשנית היחידה פה !


----------



## Raspail (26/3/14)

אדיר!!!! 
שנקים את אחוות ההצעות ביורודיסני? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כרטיס טיסה בהפתעה לפריז זה אחד הדברים אם לא ה-!!!! שאפו לבחור על היוזמה!


----------



## elinoket (26/3/14)

מה יהיה עם הפוסטים המפציצים האלו זה אחרי זה?? 
הסיפורים שלכם מדהימים ויפיפיים


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

הטבעת 
את הטבעת רן קנה בעזרת זוג חברים שלנו. בפריז הוא סיפר לי את הסיפור שמאחורי הקנייה, וכמה שהוא התלבט וחיפש ובדק, וכמעט עשה דוקטורט ביהלומים, הכל כדי שתהיה לי הטבעת המושלמת ממנו. ביום שבו הוא קנה את הטבעת עשיתי בייביסיטר אצל אחותי וקבענו שהוא ישחק טניס עם חבר ויגיע לאחר מכן. כשאחותי יצאה מהבית ואני נשארתי לשמור על הקטן התקשרתי לרן – והוא לא ענה, התקשרתי מספר פעמים (אני מכניסה את עצמי לפאניקות...) והוא לא עונה, בוואטסאפ נראה שהוא מחובר, אבל הוא לא חוזר אלי. אני נכנסתי "קצת" להיסטריה עד שהוא התקשר ודיווח שהוא בדרך. הוא הגיע לאחותי בבגדי ספורט ואני זרקתי לו: "אתה לא נראה כמו אחרי ספורט" אבל התעלמתי מהעובדה שזה באמת היה נכון – הוא קנה את הטבעת באותו הזמן.


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

אהבתי, מהממת!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

הזמנות או לא להיות 
סאגה! כמה היה לי חשוב שההזמנה תראה בדיוק כמו שאני חולמת, אבל לא ידעתי מה החלום שלי! בפריז במונמרט עשינו קריקטורה שלנו יום אחרי ההצעה, וסיפרנו למשפחות באמצעות שליחת התמונה בסמס (בקריקטורה רן מציע לי נישואים, ואני מחזיקה טבעת יהלום). החלטנו כבר שם, שמונה חודשים מראש, שהקריקטורה תשולב בהזמנה. בהמשך חפרתי באינסוף הזמנות באינטרנט ובפורום, והקונספט של המספרים (שסלחו לי, עבר זמן רב, אני לא זוכרת מי עשתה אותו) הכי קסם לי. ואז נחלצה raspail הנפלאה לעזרת חבר ועיצבה לי את ההזמנה שהייתה בול מה שרציתי! שיגעתי אותה, החלפתי פה, שיניתי שם, ניסינו ככה וככה, וזו התוצאה היפייפיה הסופית. הכרתי חברה נדיבה, מתוקה, שהשקיעה מעל ומעבר כדי שאהיה הכי מרוצה שאפשר, בסבלנות אין קץ ובתמיכה מוחלטת לאורך כל תהליך תכנון החתונה בכלל. ושוב, תודה ענקית!!
** המשפט שמופיע מתחת לקריקטורה יופיע בהמשך איפשהו.. נראה אתכם מזהים איפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 **

** נקודה למחשבה: אם הייתי חוזרת אחורה, כנראה שהייתי משנה את ההתעסקות הרבה שלי בהזמנה. קחו נשימה עמוקה: זה לא עד כדי כך חשוב! זה מקסים כשזה יוצא מקסים, אבל יש הזמנות פחות מורכבות שהן מקסימות לא פחות ודורשות הרבה פחות מחשבה ופרטים. חשבו על זה.


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

הזמנה כיפית 
ומקסימה במיוחד! כל הכבוד לכן.. נראית מושקעת ומיוחדת!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/3/14)

הזמנה מקסימה וזו אני עם המספרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הקריקטורה קורעת


----------



## באןבאני (29/3/14)

נכון!! איך יכולתי לשכוח? 
התאהבתי בזמנו בהזמנה שלך, ברור שזה ממך!


----------



## ronitvas (26/3/14)

אני אוהבת! 
וגם אוהבת הזמנות מזמינות ומושקעות, אז אני פחות מסכימה לגבי החשיבות שלה


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

שבת חתן-כלה 
להורים שלנו היה חשוב לעשות מפגש משפחות לפני החתונה, ושלמפגש יהיה אופי ולא רק טעם (של אוכל). לפיכך, בחרנו את בית הכנסת הרפורמי בראש העין, התכנסנו בשבת בבוקר כשבוע וחצי לפני החתונה, סבא של רן עלה לתורה, ההורים שלנו וגם אנחנו והיה מרגש ושמח, וכמובן שקינחנו אח"כ בבראנץ' מפנק.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

הפרשת חלה 
אמא שלי נדלקה על הרעיון והחליטה שאם כבר עושים פסטיבל – אז עד הסוף. הזמנו לערב נשים חברות שלי ובנות משפחה ומפרישת חלה נחמדה, התכנסנו אצל ההורים שלי לאוכל טעים ולהכנת חלות טריות לשבת עם המון משאלות ותקוות כמוסות.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

החברות הכי טובות - מסיבת רווקות 
תמיד ידעתי שיש לי חברות נפלאות, אבל מסיבת רווקות זה אחד הדברים שהכי מעצימים את חווית החברות, ולדעת שזו חברות אמיתית ולנצח. היינו 16 בנות (בנות משפחה קרובות וחברות), הן הכינו לי ערב שישי שנמשך עד שבת בבוקר מתוכנן ומופקד לפרטי פרטים והכל מותאם לאופי שלי ולרצוני לערב בנות, אצל חברה בבית, עם אוכל טעים, חברה טובה והרבה אהבה וקסם באוויר.


----------



## באןבאני (29/3/14)

שכחתי את המתנות לחברות... עציצי תבלין 
כיאה לזקנה שכמוני (באופי..) ולחתונה בחורף, החלטתי שצמחי תבלין לתה יהיו מתנה נחמדה לכולן, וכך היה: קניתי שתילים ועציצים (מרווה, נענע, לואיזה וכו'..) ולכל אחת הדפסתי תמונה משותפת איתי ומאחורה כתבתי הקדשה אישית. גם זה היה כמובן בהשראת מספר בנות מהפורום - את העציצים אני לא זוכרת מי עשתה, בהקדשות נעזרתי בray of light המקסימה


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

מקווה 
גרנו באותו הזמן בהרצליה, אז בחרתי במקווה בעיר (על גבול רמת השרון) עם בלנית חמודה שהייתה עליה המלצה כאן בפורום. שתי אחיותיי ואמי הגיעו איתי והיה כיף ונעים, חוויה שגם מי שפחות מתחברת לצד הדתי לא יכולה (אני לפחות..) להישאר אדישה לה. מקווה נקי, נעים, לא עמוס מדיי, בלנית נחמדה. חוויה טובה.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

אישורי הגעה 
התלבטתי המון המון לגבי אישורי ההגעה. פחדתי מההתחייבות, חששתי מכל מיני סיפורי זוועות שסיפורי כאן על כלות שעושות את אישורי ההגעה ונפגעות מהתגובות של המוזמנים. בפועל, חילקתי ביני לבין חברה שלי את כל הטלפונים. תקתקנו את העבודה ביומיים ושיתפנו בגוגל דוקס בעדכונים חמים, לא היו שום תגובות מביכות, וקלענו בול במספרים. מי שיש לה הזמן (ולי היה הרבה זמן, הרי אצל חולת סדר ושליטה הכל מוכן זמן רב מראש) והיכולת לתקשר בטלפון כמה שעות – יכולה לעשות את זה בכיף.


----------



## toxic babe (25/3/14)

לדעתי זה חשוב 
בעיקר כשאין מושג כמה אנשים באמת צריכים להגיע- 99% מהאנשים שאמרו שיבואו הגיעו ו-99% מהאנשים שאמרו שלא יבואו לא הגיעו (היו כאלה שהפתיעו ברגע האחרון).
העיקר לא לקחת ללב כשאנשים לא יכולים להגיע לחתונה, יש כל מיני סיבות. אני שמחתי גם עם כל מי שהיה וטרח לבוא והייתה לנו חתונה קטנה.
אנחנו גם עשינו סידורי הושבה ולדעתי זה ממש חשוב. הייתי לא מזמן בחתונה בלי סידורי הושבה ולא הכרנו שם אף אחד והרגשנו ממש לא קשורים.
אם היו שומרים לנו שולחן מסוים זה היה הרבה יותר נעים. זה אומנם כאב ראש לא קטן למקם את כל האנשים בשולחנות, אבל זה אפשרי...


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

איפור ושיער 
במילה אחת: נתי, בשתי מילים: נתי המלכה! הייתי משוחדת, נתי מור כבר איפרה וסירקה את שתי האחיות שלי כשנתיים וחצי קודם לכן בחתונות שלהן, ומאז התפתח לו סיפור אהבה וידעתי שהיא תלווה את המשפחה שלנו שוב ביום החתונה שלי. נתי מור המקסימה מאפרת ומעצבת את השיער בטבעיות, במקצועיות ובאהבה רבה ואיתה הגיעה ענבל שטיפלה באחיות שלי, שהייתה מקסימה ונעימה לא פחות. מומלצות בחום.

** נקודה למחשבה: האם באמת צריך את הניסיונות? חוץ מעוד ערב של כיף עם נתי שאחותי ואמא שלי הצטרפו אליו, בסופו של דבר לא רואים לא שיער ולא איפור כפי שבאמת ייראו, האם זה שווה את הכסף והטרחה? אם כן מגיעים לניסיונות, עדיף לעשות שיעורי בית מראש: להתכתב עם המאפרת מספר פעמים ולשלוח לה תמונות של תסרוקות/איפור שאהבתן במיוחד שתרצו לנסות, תתייעצו איתה מה נראה לה שיהיה נכון למראה שלכן וכו'. אני עשיתי את זה רק אחרי הניסיונות, כך שהרגשתי שזה היה מיותר.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)




----------



## Bobbachka (26/3/14)

וואו!


----------



## Raspail (26/3/14)

מהממת!


----------



## ronitvas (26/3/14)

אווווווו איזו תמונה!!!


----------



## elinoket (26/3/14)

יפיפייה


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

הבחורה שהתחפשה לכלה 
סיפור דומה למאפרת – אצל רינה בהיר שתי האחיות שלי עיצבו את השמלות שלהן, כך שהדרך לרינה הייתה קצרה במיוחד. הייתי חרדה כ"כ שלעולם לא אמצא שמלה שאני אוהב, ומצאתי אותה כ"כ מהר אצל רינה. הסטודיו של רינה בדיוק עבר ממונטיפיורי בת"א לדרום ת"א, ולי זה עשה מעט צרות בשני הימים הגשומים היחידים שהיו השנה, אז תהליך העבודה היה לי פחות נעים הפעם, אבל אם מתמקדים בדבר החשוב ביותר שהוא שביעות רצוני מהשמלה ומהתגובות שקיבלתי עליה אני מדרגת 112 מתוך 100.
אני מאוהבת בשמלה שלי, היה לי נוח איתה וכיף איתה וקיבלתי המון מחמאות, ובכל תמונה עם השמלה וגם בקליפים - אני שלמה לחלוטין עם הבחירה ושמחה עליה מאד!


----------



## Ruby Gem (25/3/14)

שמלה יפהפייה!!!! מחמיאה לך מאוד! 
אין על רינה


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

מדהימה ומחמיאה! 
מתאימה לך בול!


----------



## Raspail (26/3/14)

את יפייפייה אמיתית!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ועל סמך היכרות אישית גם מבפנים וגם מבחוץ!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

רגע הייאוש: נעלי כלה 
מי מזדהה עם המחשבה שלעולם לא תמצא נעליים? הייתי מיואשת. עבר כבר זמן רב, אבל תחושת התסכול מחיפוש הנעליים נשארה – אולי כי זה היה רגע המשבר היחיד שהיה לי סביב החתונה (טפו, יופי שבדיעבד אפשר כבר להגיד את זה). לא מצאתי נעליים! וחיפשתי! הרבה! ידעתי בדיוק מה אני רוצה, ולא מצאתי! את הנעליים להחלפה (נעלי סירה בצבע כחול) מצאתי כבר מזמן. את נעלי הבובה על עקב עם סוגר מקדימה לא היה בנמצא! עד שהגעתי לת"א, מיואשת מחיפוש חנייה ומהמחשבה שגם היום אני לא אמצא, ובמקרה התקשרה אלי חברה טובה שהזדהתה כ"כ עם סיפור הנעליים וזרקה לי "אולי תקפצי לbig tom? לפעמים יש מציאות". וכך היה. קפצתי לסנטר, מצאתי את הנעליים הנהדרות שלי בbig tom ובכל אירוע מאז הן עליי. אגב, לא משנה כמה ניסיתי להתאמן עליהן לפני החתונה בבית, בפועל כשנעלתי נעלי עקב במשך שעות – בקבלת הפנים חשבתי שהגב שלי עומד להישבר. אחותי הציעה שאחליף לנעליים מהבית ואני סירבתי, ובמקרה בדיוק הגיעה חברה שהתחתנה לפני שנה בערך וכששיתפתי אותה שכואב לי הגב היא אמרה "את תראי, אחרי החופה את לא תרגישי שוב כאב ותרגישי רק המון המון כיף". וכך היה! ישבתי כמה דקות, ומהיציאה לחופה ועד סוף המסיבה (כמעט, כי רציתי להשוויץ בנעליים הכחולות) הייתי עם נעלי העקב שלי ללא שמץ של כאב.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

נעליים להחלפה


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

החתן החתיך שלי! 
יש לי חתן שיודע מה הוא אוהב ומה יושב עליו יפה ומתלבט וחושב, וחושב אפילו שוב. ביקרנו במספר חנויות, עד שהגענו ל NAMES  ברח' דיזינגוף ולמוכר המעולה שהתאים לרן חליפה שישבה עליו בול. התלבטנו רבות לגבי ג'קט – החלטנו שבגלל שמתחתנים בחורף אז יהיה נחמד, וגם לתמונות רשמיות יותר בהתחלה. בסוף זה גם נתן לי תמונה בכלל לא רעה ושמר עלי מהרוח שליד הים. 
את הנעליים שלו קנינו בקסטרו. חליפה + סניקרס = שילוב מנצח!


----------



## toxic babe (25/3/14)

זה מזכיר לי את התמונה שלנו  
וסליחה שנדחפתי לשרשור!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עוד לא סיימתי לראות הכל.. אבל עד עכשיו הקרדיטים האלו נראים מאוד מבטיחים!!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

זה מקסים! רק בשביל זה שווה להשקיע 
בג'קט, לא כך?


----------



## toxic babe (25/3/14)

כן לגמרי


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

הלילה שלפני והפגישה 
ישנתי לילה לפני החתונה אצל ההורים שלי בחדר הישן שלי אותו הם דאגו לסדר ולשדרג לפני החתונה, כי זה גם המקום בו ישנו אחרי החתונה. למרות שאני אדם לחוץ ומתאים לי לא להירדם ולקום מאד מוקדם, דווקא ישנתי טוב, הייתי מאד רגועה ובעיקר התרגשתי לראות איך יראה יום המחרת. התארגנתי אצל ההורים באבן יהודה עם האחיות שלי וההורים שלי והיה כיף, נעים ונוח להיות בסביבה החמה והאוהבת והטבעית שלי.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

מתנה מהארנב שלי 
האיש המקסים שלי הכין לי מתנה ונתן לי אותה במפגש המרגש: שלט לכניסה לבית עם השמות שלנו ושם משפחתי החדש. ריגש אותי מאד! אני קוראת לו ארנבון והוא קורא לי באני, ועל כן הארנב החמוד בשלט.


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

ארנבים חמודים


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (26/3/14)

אתם כאלה חמודים שוב! 
אבל ממש


----------



## פיבי הרטי (26/3/14)

מקסים מקסים מקסים


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

צילום 
צלם שלא מוכר כאן, וחבל. שמו דוד בר סלע, הכרנו אותו בחתונה של חברים קרובים והתלהבנו. צלם נחמד, אדיב, מקצועי שהיה זמין וקשוב לכל השטויות שלי. ואף פעם לא התייחס אליהן בזלזול (שלא כמו צלמים אחרים שחושבים שהם מינימום אלוהים). חיפשנו הרבה אחר צלם שנהיה מרוצים ממנו וגם במחיר שפוי, ודודי ענה לנו על הציפיות. במהלך הצילומים הייתה אווירה טובה ומצחיקה, כולם סיפרו שהוא וצלם הסטילס השני היו מצחיקים ומאד נחמדים לכולם ובאותו זמן לא מורגשים. בסופ"ש קיבלתי סקיצה של האלבום מהמעצבת של דודי – שיצא פשוט מושלם! התלהבתי כמו שלא חשבתי שאוכל להתלהב.

** נקודה חשובה: אל תניחו שאם נראה לכם שיש דברים שחשוב שיצלמו שבהכרח יצלמו אותם! אני כתבתי מסמך מאד מפורט של כל מה שחשוב לי שיצולם – וזה אכן קרה. שכחתי לכתוב את האוכל, חשבתי שזה מובן מאליו, ולצערי אין תמונות של האוכל. תחשבו על זה לפני, וכתבו הכל, גם מה שנראה ברור לחלוטין.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)




----------



## Raspail (25/3/14)

התמונה הזו פשוט נהדרת!


----------



## afrikana (27/3/14)

נפלא


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)




----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

קיבלנו במתנה צילומי זוגיות


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

אני נורא אוהבת את התמונה הזו


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

המקום: "עלמה", אבן יהודה 
גדלתי באבן יהודה ורציתי להתארגן אצל ההורים לפני החתונה, כך שהיה מאד נוח שלפני שנתיים או שלוש קם שם אולם מקסים בשם "עלמה". נכנסנו לשם אחרי שביקרנו במספר אולמות ולא מצאנו את שביקשה נפשינו, ובצירוף מקרים משמיים הגענו בדיוק לתחילת אירוע בקונספט "פריז" והייתה אוירה של קסם וההרגשה הנכונה באוויר. אמנם עלה יותר ממה שתכננו, אבל לא יכולנו לוותר על תחושת בטן חזקה כזו, וצדקנו, הצוות בא לקראתנו, האירוע תקתק והיה מקצועי ונעים ברמה הגבוהה ביותר שיכולנו לבקש.
המחיר היה יקר יותר, אז החלטנו שכיוון שגם ככה אנחנו אנשים חורף יותר מאשר קיץ, למה לא להתחתן בתחילת החורף ועוד בחג שמסמל בשבילנו כ"כ הרבה? התחתנו בחתונת חורף יפייפיה בנר שמיני של חנוכה, והרגשנו את אורות והקסם והניסים של החג מקיפים אותנו בכל רגע.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

קייטרינג: "קסם הקרמל" 
אם היינו יודעים מה תהיה התוצאה בכלל לא היינו שוברים את הראש על איזה קייטרינג לקחת. ברור שקסם הקרמל!!
עלמה עובדים עם מספר חברות קייטרינג, לבחירתנו. צמצמנו את הרשימה לעלי דפנה מול קסם הקרמל. מעלי דפנה התאכזבנו קשות, ולא בא לי להכנס לזה כרגע, מי שירצה יותר פרטים מוזמן לשאול בפרטי, ומקסם הקרמל מהרגע הראשון עד האחרון (ועוד אחריו) קיבלנו את ההרגשה שיעשו הכל בשבילנו, שאנחנו הכי חשובים, שייתנו הכל כדי שנהיה מרוצים ועוד יותר. התוצאה הייתה אוכל נפלא, שירות מעולה, פידבקים אינסופיים על אוכל משובח, והקינוחים? כנראה לא גילו לקינוחים שהם פרווה, כי הם הרגישו מינימום באירוע חלבי. מושלם מושלם, ואם הייתי צריכה לחזור על החתונה – אין לי ספק שבראש ובראשונה הייתי רצה לניר.
** נקודה למחשבה: לכו עם תחושת הבטן. אל תתעקשו על קייטרינג רק בגלל המון המלצות חיוביות כשפגישות אתם מרגישים שלא הולכים לקראתכם, שלא יתאבדו בשבילכם, שלא רוצים לעשות הכל כדי לעשות לכם את האירוע הכי הכי בשבילכם, רק כי הם בטוחים כ"כ במוניטין שלהם ושאתם כבר בכיס שלהם. כ"כ חשוב הכימיה והיחס מהספקים, הם בסוף אלה שיגרמו לאירוע לעמוד או ליפול. לכו עם תחושת הבטן, ולא תתאכזבו.


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

ואת אמרת שאין תמונה של האוכל...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא גילו לקינוחים שהם פרווה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 גדול!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

ומה הכי חשוב? עיצוב! 
הדבר הראשון שהיה לי חשוב בחתונה הוא שעד כמה שהיא תהיה "סטנדרטית" שתהיה אישית ושלנו, ושמי שייכנס אליה יידע לחתונה של מי הוא הגיע.
התחלתי בשיטוטים, והדבר הראשון ששמתי עליו את עיניי הוא הבלוג ב"כלות אורבניות" על צביעת בקבוקי זכוכית. נדלקתי על הרעיון, התחלתי להפיץ את הבשורה שכל מי ששותה בירה חצי ליטר (רק גולדסטאר! לשאר יש טביעה חיצונית על הבקבוק) שישמור לי, אספנו בקבוקים רבים, הורדתי בשיטתיות את התוויות, קניתי ספריי בכחול ובסגול, ובתוצאה המרשימה השתמשנו למספרי השולחן. ב"כלות אורבניות" כתבו על העיצוב בחתונה שלנו: [URL]http://bit.ly/KCxS1Z[/URL].


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

מעצבות - MOOD 
הפורום הזה גרם לי להתמכר לרעיון של חתונה מעוצבת. מחפירות רבות כ"כ בפורום ידעתי שאני רוצה עיצוב מיוחד, וידעתי אפילו מה אני רוצה, אבל לא ידעתי איך להוציא את זה לפועל. עשיתי בדיקות רבות ומאלבום חתונה בפייסבוק של מישהו שלמד איתי בתיכון גיליתי עיצוב מדהים, בדיוק לטעמי. היו אלה מירב ורחלי מmood ששבו את ליבי ולאחר התכתבויות רבות והתייעצויות והכנות, העמידו לנו עיצוב הרבה מעבר למה שיכולתי לדמיין ולפנטז עליו.
הן הוסיפו סממנים רבים של חנוכה (נרות, חנוכיות, אור, זהבים שונים), נגיעות פרחים עדינות ויפיפיות, לא רצינו אגרטלי ענק או שנדלירים, וביקשנו אדניות קטנות וקיבלנו אדניות נפלאות עם פרחים עדינים ומקסימים, שאין אדם שנכנס לאולם שנשאר אדיש לעיצוב המטריף שהיה בו.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

עמדת פתקיות 
כחלק מרעיון החתונה האישית שלנו, עמדת הפתקיות היתה גולת הכותרת: mood עיצבו עמדה עם כל הסביבונים (להלן בהודעת פתקיות ההושבה) ומעליה מתחו חוטים ועליהם תלו תמונות מהחתונות של הסבים והסבתות שלנו, של ההורים שלנו ושלנו עם ציוני התאריכים ביניהן. יצא מקסים ומשגע.


----------



## Raspail (26/3/14)

יצא מרהיב!!!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

הידעתם? עובדות חתן-כלה 
את רעיון העובדות חתן-כלה קיבלתי מהקרידטים של shirpan והוא גרף מחמאות רבות והמון פידבקים כל הערב של אנשים הגיבו על עובדות שהם לא ידעו או שהצחיקו אותם וכו'. Raspail שמככבת בקרדיטים שלי נכנסה גם כאן לתמונה ועיצבה בידיים מיומנות ומוכשרות את דף העובדות שלנו, שמומלץ בחום להכניס לאירוע כדי להוסיף לו עוד נופך אישי ומשעשע. פיזרנו את הקלפים על שולחנות קבלת הפנים, על הבר ובשירותים – זה היה היסטרי וכל מי שחזר מהשירותים זרק הערה מצחיקה על אחת העובדות.


----------



## AnatOfBodom (25/3/14)

רעיון מקסים!


----------



## Raspail (26/3/14)

ממש אהבתי את מה שכתבתם על עצמכם! 
זו תוספת חמודה ומצחיקה!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

סביבונים שהתחפשו לפתקיות הושבה 
לאחרונה אני רואה מגמה של הוצאת פתקי ההושבה אל מחוץ לנוף והכנסה של האייפדים להושבה. לי היה חשוב כחלק מהעיצוב האישי לשלב מזכרת לאורחים, קריצה לחנוכה ומשהו מסוגנן. מפה לשם הגעתי לקניית 200 סביבונים חלקים ושני טושים (אדום וכחול). עם האדום ציירתי על כל הסביבונים לבבות על שתי פאות, ועל שתי הפאות הנותרות כתבתי את מספר השולחן. התוצאה הייתה מגניבה לחלוטין וכל אורח שנכנס לחבק אותי ישר שאלתי אותו בדאגה: "לקחת סביבון??"


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)




----------



## Ruby Gem (25/3/14)

איזה יופי! 
בהחלט יצירתי ומקורי!


----------



## Raspail (26/3/14)

רעיון מגניב!!!


----------



## arapax (25/3/14)

מקסים


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

כ"כ יפה! 
ומיוחד, מאיפה חשבת על הרעיון הזה?


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

שילוב מוחות של ארנבים 
חשבתי המון על עמדת הפתקיות, כי ידעתי שאני רוצה שהיא תהיה מיוחדת. עלו לנו כל מיני רעיונות, וחשבנו על כך רבות. ערב אחד ישבנו במסעדה בהרצליה ולא הפסקתי לקשקש על העמדה, ורן העלה את רעיון הסביבונים! בהתחלה חשבנו לצרף פתק קטן לקצה של הסביבון ועוד כל מיני רעיונות, אבל כשהסביבונים היו אצלי ביד הרעיון נרקם ונהיה מה שהוא היה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (26/3/14)

וואו איזה השקעה 
ממש יפה
בתוך השקיות בכלל זה נהדר
אחוות השקיות החומות


----------



## Bobbachka (26/3/14)

רעיון מקסים!!!


----------



## toxic babe (25/3/14)

מדהים


----------



## Raspail (25/3/14)

מהמם!


----------



## זברה28 (26/3/14)

עיצוב פשוט מושלם!


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)




----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

רבנות 
לא התעסקנו יותר מדיי בשאלה באיזו דרך אנחנו רוצים להתחתן. אמנם אנחנו לא אוהדים של מוסד הרבנות, אבל ידענו שלהורים זה חשוב שנתחתן כדת וכדין וכיוון שלנו לא הייתה עמדה מאד תקיפה בעניין, פנינו לצהר וקיבלנו את התהליך המהיר, הנעים והנוח שכולם מדברים עליו. 
נפגשנו עם מספר רבנים שלא התחברו לצד המאד שיוויוני שרן ואני ניסינו להגיע אליו, עד שנפגשנו עם הרב דוד הריסון בעקבות המלצתה החמה של raspail. רב שיוויני, נחמד, קליל, משלב סיפורים עלינו בחופה, מרתק את הקהל ובנה חופה לטעמינו. 
מינוס אחד: הרב הבטיח שלעולם אינו מאחר, והוא נראה אדם מאד מאד אחראי ומסור. אולי היו פקקים כשהוא היה בדרך, אני מאמינה שזה היה חד פעמי מצידו, אבל לצערי זה עיכב את החופה מעבר לזמן שתכננו. כדאי בכל מקרה לוודא ולאשר מספר פעמים שחשוב לכם ההתחלה בשעה מסוימת ושיגיע אפילו שעה לפני.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

טבעות 
חיפשנו המון, במבחר אינסופי של טבעות שקשה שלא להתבלבל ממנו. בסוף מצאנו בג'קסון טבעת לרן. השירות לא הכי אדיב שיש, אבל מצאנו מה שחיפשנו. בדניאל מתת (גם בבורסה ברמת גן) מצאנו את הטבעת שלי בתוספת של שירות נפלא.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

חופה 
לחופה רן נכנס עם הוריו לצלילי השיר "יש אי שם"/גידי גוב, אני נכנסתי מלווה בהוריי לצלילי somewhere over the rainbow/ israel kamakawiwo'ole. בתחילת הטקס הרב הריסון הדליק נר שמיני של חנוכה כשכל הקהל מלווה בברכה ובשירי חנוכה ואת הטקס הרב תיבל בסיפור ההיכרות שלנו, כמה מילים על סבא שלי ועל בני המשפחה שלא זכו להיות איתנו, רן העניק לי טבעת ואני הענקתי לו בתוספת משפט שרציתי לומר, ורן שבר את הכוס לצלילי "I'm a believer" שידעתי עוד לפני שהכרתי את רן שזה יהיה שיר שבירת הכוס בחופה שלי!

** נקודה חשובה: אל תניחו שאם אמרתם מתישהו שתרצו יין לבן בכוס הקידוש שמישהו יזכור את זה. אנחנו אמרנו גם לרב וגם למנהל האירוע. בפועל כשהגעתי לחופה חשכו עיניי כשראיתי את הכוס האדומה. כמובן שלא קרה כלום, אבל כן ביקשתי שהיין יהיה לבן. תקפידו להזכיר בתחילת האירוע למנהל האירוע או להאציל על בן משפחה שידאג לכך.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

זר 
הזמנתי בחנות פרחים חמודה בשד' חן בהרצליה, רן אסף בבוקר ושכח להביא אותו למפגש שלנו, למי אכפת כשיצאו איתו תמונות יפות כ"כ אח"כ?


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

מושלם!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

תשל"כ


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

תשל"כ בלי הינומה


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

תשל"ח 
תמונה שצריכה (להיות) לכל חתן


----------



## Juliettta7 (26/3/14)

גם אני רציתי יין לבן בחופה 
ואמרתי את זה גם למנהל האירוע מטעמנו וגם למנהלת האירועים מהאולם ועדיין כשהתקשרנו אליה ואמרתי את זה בדרך אגב היא הגיבה כאילו שמעה את זה לראשונה


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

החופה המעוצבת 
רצינו חופה בלי הרבה קשקושים מסביב וזרי פרחים ענקיים,
אז קיבלנו זר צנוע בכניסה עם שלט מהאגדות "happily ever after" ועששיות מוארות בדרך לחופה


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)




----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

תמונה שאני ממליצה לכל כלה לעשות 
נשיקה מההורים! 
זה היה הומאז' (יעני..) לתמונה ששתי האחיות שלי עשו עם ההורים שלנו בחתונות שלהן, אז יצא מגניב!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

הפתעה לכולם! 
עשינו הפתעה לכולם (כולל להורים) והקלטנו שיר, שהוא אחד השירים שאנחנו יותר אוהבים, של סוני ושר  I GOT YOU BABE אצל ניר גדסי המקסים (בכפר ויתקין). נהנו לעשות חזרות ולעשות הופעה ומאד לא שיגרתית בחתונה שלנו.

** נקודה חשובה: מתי בפעם האחרונה ראיתם זוג שעשה הפתעה משותפת לקהל? לא שגרתי וגרף המון מחמאות כייפיות!


----------



## yael rosen (25/3/14)

השורה מההזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פשוט מקסים!!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

יפה מאד!!! 
ותודה


----------



## Raspail (25/3/14)

חמודים! בטוחה שהיה ממש מקסים!


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

כמו שאנחנו הפתענו, גם אותנו הפתיעו! 
עם תכנית אמנותית מרשימה (שיר, קליפ וברכה מקסימים)


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)




----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

די.ג'י 
פיני דקל. וכל מילה נוספת מיותרת?
ובכל זאת, למי שלא שמע ולא ידע, פיני דקל הוא מלך המסיבות ומלך המוזיקה ומלך הדי ג'יים בכלל. הוא גם בנאדם נפלא. עשה את המסיבה והרים את האירוע במקצועיות ואהבה שאין כדוגמתה. הלוואי ופיני יכל להיות בכמה מקומות בו זמנית ולתקלט בכל החתונות כדי שיהיה כיף כמו שהיה אצלינו.


----------



## ronitvas (26/3/14)




----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

מתנות לאורחים 
חג חנוכה, כבר אמרתי? קיבלתי את הרעיון מהקרדיטים של fitballa: נר שמנמן (מאיקאה), עליו מדבקה (שנחשו מי עיצב? Raspail האדירה, כמובן) עם הלוגו שליווה את קו העיצוב בליווי "מדליק שבאתם", עטוף בצלופן וקשור בסרט כחול שרוף משני קצותיו. אני ממליצה בחום, למי שיש זמן, לעסוק במשהו כזה לקראת החתונה: זו שיטת ריפוי בעיסוק מעולה שמשחררת לחצים ונותנת לראש קצת להרגע מהתכנונים.


----------



## Fufu The Girl (25/3/14)

מהמם!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

ירח דבש (ראשון ושני) 
אני חיה מפרויקט לפרויקט. "פרויקט" החתונה השאיר אותי שפויה במשך 8 חודשים, וידעתי שאם אני אחזור לעבודה אחרי השיא הזה והחזרה לא תהיה הדרגתית אני עלולה ליפול לדיכאון עמוק. האיש שלי, שמכיר אותי הכי טוב מכולם, ידע שלמרות שתכננו מאז שהכרנו שירח הדבש שלנו יהיה באיסלנד, אין מנוס מלהזמין לנו טיסה שלא תדרוש מאיתנו יותר מדי ארגונים (כי כבר היינו) ובעיקר מנוחה ובטן-גב ולא הטיולים הרגילים שלנו (נסיעות ארוכות בטבע). כ-6 ימים אחרי החתונה טסנו לאיי תאילנד לחופש, שמש, ים, בריכה, אוכל נפלא, שייקים והרבה אהבה וזוגיות קרובה. ישר אחרי החזרה עברנו דירה, וזה העסיק אותנו זמן מה, לפני שבועיים הזמנו כרטיסי טיסה לאיסלנד לאוגוסט, כמו שייחלנו וקיווינו ורצינו, ונגשים בקיץ הקרוב!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

סוף דבר... 
תודה לכל חברי הפורום הנהדרים שתומכים ועוזרים ומשמחים ומפרגנים בדיוק כשצריך. גם בזמן תכנון החתונה וגם היום אני יודעת לומר שהחתונה לא יכלה לצאת כמו שהיא יצאה בלי הפורום הזה ואני גאה ושמחה להיות חלק ממנו. תודה!

תודה גם לחברות הנפלאות שלי ולמשפחה הכי תומכת ואוהבת וחמה שיש, לא יכולתי לבקש סביבי אנשים יותר טובים ואוהבים שמקיפים אותי יומיום ואוהבים אותי בשל היתרונות ועל אף החסרונות שלי.

והתודה הכי חמה ועמוקה נתונה לאישי היקר, שמהיום שהכיר אותי ידע להכיל אותי, לקבל אותי, לאהוב אותי ולהכיר אותי באמת. המתנה הגדולה ביותר בחיי היא רן, ועד כמה שהחתונה היא אירוע נפלא ואוהב ושמח, זה בסה"כ ערב אחד. אין כמו לדעת שאת חיינו בחרנו להעביר אחד עם השנייה, ואין מזל וזכות גדולה מזו.

כמה חשוב וטוב היה לקחת את התקופה הזו באיזי, בכיף, בפנטזיות, ולשים את כל הטוב שבזוגיות בתוך התכנונים והארגונים. ההמלצה הכי טובה שלי היא לקחת את הארגונים בכיף ובשקט, ולזכור שזו תקופה שלא חוזרת, והערב הזה הוא חד פעמי ומיוחד במינו - ולהשתדל ליהנות כמה שיותר וכמה שאפשר, כי אהבה שכזו שמופנית אף ורק אליכם מגיעה רק באירוע אחד כזה. מזל טוב!


----------



## toxic babe (25/3/14)

מזל טוב! 
אתם נראים ממש חמודים ונראה שהייתה לכם חתונה ממש מיוחדת ומושקעת!! שיהיה לכם המון בהצלחה בחיי הנישואים.


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

המון תודה!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמחה שסופסוף יצא לי לחלוק גם את הסודות שלי איתכם


----------



## ray of light (25/3/14)

קרדיטים מרגשים פלוס פלוס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז קראתי, התרגשתי והגבתי לרוב, עד שתפסתי את עצמי מגיבה כמעט לכל סעיף (והרגשתי כמו מישהי שעושה לייקים ללא שליטה בפייסבוק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
אתם פשוט מקסימים ומרגשים, כמה החתונה שלכם נראית כיפית ומושקעת. העיצוב מדהים, אתם מהממים וכולם מסביב נראים שמחים ומאושרים בשבילכם.
כיף לחגוג בשמחה גדולה כזו ולהמשיך את החגיגות גם אחרי.
מאחלת לכם המון אושר ושמחה תמיד!
חבל שלא הכרנו בתקופה שלמדנו יחד, אבל אני שמחה שנתקלתי בך עכשיו 
מזל טוב באןבני יקרה


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

יש אותך ביותר חמוד?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את כזאת מתוקה, ובאמת שהיה לי צורך להזכיר אותך מלא פעמים בקרדיטים - ואם יהיו פעם "הקרדיטים שאחרי" - את בטוח תהיי הכוכבת שלי!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ותודה  על כל המחמאות והפרגון, את מקסימה וגם אני שמחה שמצאנו זו את זו


----------



## פיבי הרטי (26/3/14)

איזה כיף של קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חתונה כיפית ומושקעת
אני מקווה שהאורחים שלכם נהנו לפחות כמו שאתם נהנתם ואני די בטוחה שהם נהנו
אתם זוג ממש חמוד


----------



## באןבאני (29/3/14)

תודה!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת היה כיף אדיר, קיבלנו המון מחמאות מהאורחים שהתלהבו בלי סוף מההשקעה ומהאווירה הנינוחה שלנו, היינו בעיקר מאד מאד שמחים ומרוצים שהכל מתנהל יותר טוב מכפי שחלמנו אפילו, ושהיו אורחים שניסו להיפרד כמה פעמים, אבל איכשהו נשארו עוד ועוד, אח"כ הם הסבירו שהיה כ"כ כיף שהיה להם קשה ללכת


----------



## ronitvas (26/3/14)

כמה התרגשות!! 
וכמה צמרמורות העברת בי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה על השיתוף, על הסיפורים, על הפרטים ועל כל היופי הזה שהעברת לנו דרך התמונות והמלל. 
אחלה קרדיטים ואחלה חתונה!!!
מאחלת לך את כל הטוב שבעולם


----------



## באןבאני (29/3/14)

תודה רבה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מרגישה שאם הייתי כותבת את הקרדיטים קרוב יותר לחתונה, או במהלך התכנונים, הייתי מצליחה להעביר יותר המלצות ומחשבות שלי, ואולי לתרום יותר. אז זו ההמלצה שלי לכל הכלות כאן שמתכננות כתיבת קרדיטים בעתיד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה רבה! אני לא הולכת לשום מקום בינתיים


----------



## סימהמה (25/3/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים!! 
רואים את ההשקעה בפרטים בקטנים ואת התוצאה המדהימה!!

המון מזל טוב, חתונה מקסימה!!


----------



## באןבאני (25/3/14)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאחלת לכולם כזה קסם וכיף בחתונה שלהם


----------



## זברה28 (26/3/14)

קרדיטים מדהימים! 
סיפור ההיכרות וההצעה מרגשים, העיצוב והאווירה- הכל מונח בדיוק במקום בטעם טוב, ממש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לעיניים!
המון מזל טוב, שאת כל הפרויקטים העתידיים תחוו בקלילות ובשמחה כפי שנראה שחוויתם בחתונה.


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

תודה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
משמח וכיף לשמוע,
מתגובה לתגובה אני קצת מתבאסת שלא הרחבתי אפילו יותר על כל פרט - כי יש כ"כ הרבה שיש לי לומר - אבל לא רציתי לעייף יותר מדיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




היה כ"כ כיף ומרגש, ואני שמחה לומר שסיימתי את החתונה עם הרגשה שלמה שהכל התנהל בדיוק כפי שרציתי ויותר מזה, קיבלתי את אירוע החלומות ואין טעם להתבאס שנגמר והסתיימה לה התקופה הזו, אלא לשמוח על כך שקיבלתי את הכיף שלי ועכשיו לשמח אחרים ולשמוח בחיים המשותפים שהתחלנו


----------



## Raspail (26/3/14)

אז תוסיפי! יש עוד מקום למלא תמונות! 
בטוחה שיש עוד מלאאאא תמונות של העיצוב שאני ממש אשמח לבהות בהן קצת


----------



## Raspail (26/3/14)

כמה אתם יפים! 
ואיזו חתונה מדהההההההההההההימה!!! התרגשתי לראות ולקרוא...  
קודם כל תודה על הפרגון, ממש ממש שמחתי לעזור! מיותר לציין לגבי הגרפיקה שהכל בזכות הרעיונות שלך וההכוונה שלך, אני רק הביצועיסטית!
בתור מי שקצת חוותה מהצד את ההכנות שלכם, החתונה נראית כ"כ מותאמת לכם ולמי שאתם וזה כיף לראות!

העיצוב יצא מהמם, כל פרט, כל נגיעה, כל אלמנט - בדיוק במקום הנכון עם הטאצ' הנכון וזה פשוט מקסים! כל פינות החמד, מרכזי השולחן, המתנות המגניבות, פתקיות ההושבה ברוח חג החנוכה, הכל מושקע ויפייפה מעבר לכל מה שיכולתי לדמיין!

זכית בבנזוג, חברות ומשפחה מקסימים וזה בולט מכל תמונה וכל מילה שכתבת, אז באמת שיהיה המון המון המון מזל טוב ותהנו מכל רגע ביחד!


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

כמה שאת מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה! 
ואת יודעת כמה עזרת ותמכת והיית, והמון בזכותך!
תודה על המחמאות והפרגון, תמיד כיף ומחמם את הלב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



טוב, נו, אוסיף כמה תמונות...

למרות שהתרחקתם גאוגרפית, מקווים להזמנה


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

ריקוד סלואו 
כיאה לאהבה שלי לדיסני ולאגדות בכלל,
רקדנו לצלילי a whole new world מאלאדין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אחת העובדות ב"עובדות חתן-כלה" הייתה ששיר הסלואו של הזוג הוא השיר שהתנגן ברקע כשרן הציע לליאת נישואין,
כך שהיה לאורחים למה לצפות ולהאזין היטב לשיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובאמת כך היה: אחרי היום הקסום ביורודיסני, בהצעת הנישואים במלון, רן הכין מבעוד מועד פלייליסט עם שירים שאהובים עלינו במיוחד, השיר הראשון היה השיר הזה ובו הוא שלף את הטבעת.


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

כמעט שכחתי את כל הארנבים שהיו בחתונה!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם על האוזניים...


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

וגם בידיים!


----------



## באןבאני (26/3/14)

המלצה חמה: ספות ברחבה 
גם תוחם את הרחבה וגם נותן מקום למנוחה מהריקודים שהוא נוח, על הרחבה, ולא מכריח אותך לחזור למקום או להביא כיסא. כיף!
קיבלתי את הרעיון מחתונה של חברה שהתקיימה לפני שנתיים, ומאז ידעתי שגם אצלי יהיו, וכך היה!
אולם שיש בו אפשרות להכניס את הספות לרחבה - מומלץ בחום!


----------



## ronitvas (26/3/14)

הקרדיטים היפים שלך נכנסו לקישורים 
כלים ומידע (בלשונית האמצעית) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים 2014


----------



## afrikana (27/3/14)

מזל טוב מקסימים שכמותכם 
הקרדיטים מתוקים ורואים שהיה לכם כיף ושטוב לכם ביחד


----------

